# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Compiling Variable Price Lists From the Past and Going Forward

## dwtolar

Hi,

I am trying to compile 2 years of previous price lists which are in Excel files.  We would have prices changes at the first of each month and sometimes 3-4 times thereafter during those months.  I am trying to figure out how to design my tables so that I can query a certain model for a certian date and it would retrieve the price for that particular date.  Although I plan to build a query to allow me to build the price sheet as we go forward, does anyone have a suggestion as to how to design my tables in order to import all of these Excel spreadsheets with the various models and different prices.  This is for a motorcycle dealership.

Also, I will probably build this database in MS Access but later convert it and upload it to Azure.

Thanks,

dwtolar

----------

